# $55 Fido plan include data: good deal?



## blackbook (Jan 22, 2009)

I called Fido and here's the plan they offered (NOT online) when i buy the new iPhone:
$55+tx
200 anytime minutes
free fido to fido
VM, call display, 2500 texts
6GB data
based on 3 year contract

My current plan offers everything EXCEPT 6GB data, but INCLUDES free fido to rogers as well...for $58+tx.

It's an older plan so i suppose they offered this as the closest match AND upgrade to keep me. 

I thought this was an awesome plan offer until I talked to a friend and she currently has a voice plan that is $30 including tax (250minutes, everything above except data). Well, she got that through the retention/loyalty dept and has been with them for several years longer than I so I guess I can't whine too much:lmao:

Anyway, just an fyi....calling Fido can make a big difference, don't depend on their online info!

For anyone wondering about the promo 6GB data plan, it's under iPhone FAQs:
Is the new 6GB/$30 promotional plan available for all iPhone customers, new and existing?

The $30/6GB will be available to all iPhone customers at Fido starting June 9th 2009.


----------



## Adrian. (Nov 28, 2007)

That is a very good deal. Congrats!


----------



## satchmo (May 26, 2005)

blackbook said:


> The $30/6GB will be available to all iPhone customers at Fido starting June 9th 2009.


I believe that's June 19th.


----------



## blackbook (Jan 22, 2009)

satchmo said:


> I believe that's June 19th.


no, they actually opened up this data offer June 9th, extending beyond the 19th for sure


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

Whatever, it's hands down the best deal I've seen in Canada. I wish it included real Caller ID rather than "call display" (since the 3.0 software will *finally* support Caller ID), but that's at best a quibble.

Canadian iPhone fans should jump all over that IMHO. It's actually almost as good as the US deals.


----------



## autechre (Jun 1, 2009)

if 30$/6gb per month is good, how much do their other data plans usually cost?


----------



## blackbook (Jan 22, 2009)

autechre said:


> if 30$/6gb per month is good, how much do their other data plans usually cost?


ie. $25 for only 500MB


----------



## satchmo (May 26, 2005)

FYI, as blackbook says, call and see what you can get.

For instance I'm getting 1gb data for $20.

Old Talk30 Plan
300 anytime minutes
VM, call display, 
1000 texts
3 yr contract
$30

Total: $50 plus S.A.F. + taxes


----------



## g.c.87 (Sep 20, 2007)

I have:

Unlimited incoming local calls
200 minutes
unlimited evenings and weekends
early evenings (6pm)
1000 long distance
unlimited text/mms
call display
visual voicemail
6GB Data
-----------------

$55 + SAF (6.95) + 911 (.50) = 62.45 + tax

Got it from Rogers retentions department last year.


----------



## ct77 (Mar 10, 2005)

On the topic of calling... anyone know whether pre-orders are being taken at Fido?

I've heard "no" from a number of sources, including a very pleasant Fido rep at a mall in Brampton.

I sure wish it were an option.


----------



## blackbook (Jan 22, 2009)

g.c.87 said:


> I have:
> 
> Unlimited incoming local calls
> 200 minutes
> ...


how many years have you been w/ Rogers?

no pre-orders, must wait til Friday to order iPhone (to the reply below this one)


----------



## vwDavid (Mar 11, 2004)

Are any of these Fido/Rogers deals available to NEW customers (not existing customers)

Pretty strong chance I will get the 3GS and I am on telus and will have to switch and these retention plans are attractive, but not compared to the advertised plans for new customers.

ahrg!


----------



## vwDavid (Mar 11, 2004)

triple post- holy cow!


----------



## vwDavid (Mar 11, 2004)

dbl post


----------



## blackbook (Jan 22, 2009)

vwDavid said:


> Are any of these Fido/Rogers deals available to NEW customers (not existing customers)
> 
> Pretty strong chance I will get the 3GS and I am on telus and will have to switch and these retention plans are attractive, but not compared to the advertised plans for new customers.
> 
> ahrg!


call them, don't depend on their online offers only go old school, pick up the phone!


----------



## g.c.87 (Sep 20, 2007)

I just went with Rogers in July of 2007 when I had the original iPhone.


----------



## Seshan (Dec 20, 2008)

g.c.87 said:


> I just went with Rogers in July of 2007 when I had the original iPhone.


That's good to know, I've been with them for 3 years straight (we use to be with them a long time ago then went to bell, then back to them) Do you just ask for the best deal they can give you? I will probably have to deal with this my self and I have never bought a phone before. My parents have always done it.


----------



## g.c.87 (Sep 20, 2007)

Seshan said:


> That's good to know, I've been with them for 3 years straight (we use to be with them a long time ago then went to bell, then back to them) Do you just ask for the best deal they can give you? I will probably have to deal with this my self and I have never bought a phone before. My parents have always done it.


Well you have to just have something to complain about or say you want to cancel and go to retentions.


----------

